
Artifacts alter timeline for Native Americans in California (2019) - Thevet
https://www.sfchronicle.com/environment/article/Discovery-alters-timeline-for-Native-Americans-in-14423617.php
======
pmoriarty
Also see _Ishi: The Last Yahi_.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmZTXWZ_q08](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmZTXWZ_q08)

~~~
barefootcoder
Being from that part of CA, we had classes and field trips about Ishi almost
every year through primary school. Such a sad story.

